# In The Detail - Golf Turnaround!



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I was able to buy a Golf GTi a couple of weeks back cheaply, mainly because of the condition of it, so thought I'd take it on as a bit of a project. Its not intended to be a full "performance" type of thing, just a getting it back into decent condition, with maybe the odd mod along the way. Still got one or two things left to do, but it's just about there.

There's a lack of action shots as I was just doing it in-between work, rain showers and looking after the kids! Some of the shots will have been seen before, some jump around a bit, as I did something else when I got bored, but I've tried to put them into some sort of order!

Anyway, on collection…. Bear in mind its only done 50k in 7 years!!













































































































Interior - I actually felt itchy when getting out! The car's owner smoked and had dogs in the back every day.









































































The plastics were perishing (like a lot of VW ones seem to) so they were going to be replaced. It also looked like someone had been using a paint roller in the car, there were specks of gloss white paint everywhere!

First thing to attack were the doors shuts and seals - a 10% G101 mix was applied and left to dwell for a bit, then attacked with a swissvax brush.



















Shut before










After










Before










After










These would all get at least one more treatment.

Then onto the engine, a stronger G101 mix was applied with various brushes, then (as it was my car!) pressure washed off.

Before










After



















Interior was given its first hoover, the "stains" on the seat were from me pressure washing the shuts.





































Then a 20% mix of G101 was bushed into the carpets and seats










Plus the rear quarters where they obviously had a leak to the rear wipers



















And the remains after extracting - again, this was done 2 or three more times, and its only now starting to come out clean!










Plastics were wiped over with a Z sponge and 10% G101 - again, 2 or 3 goes were taken to get it clean










I then foamed the car with G101 and cleaned the wheels with Vikan and Swiss brushes - not too bothered with them as they were going to be changed anyway.










Rinsed with the pressure washer - spending ages on the seals - then washed with shampoo plus. Rinsed, then clayed










Washed again, and the end of day 1! Looking much better already.



















During the next week, I did a panel or two when I could. The defects were quite hard to pick up with the colour, so not many shots.










Correction was done with 2 or 3 passes of Menz 3.02 on a Sonus cutting pad










Roof before










Roof After










Passenger door



















Interior was wiped over again, then 303 applied. The paint spots were removed with brake cleaner!




























New grabs










Another hoover after a go at the remaining hairs with the megs lint brush










Picked wheels up the following day, wiped over with IPA to remove any grease










2 coats of Jetseal, followed by one of Rimwax - curing










Car then washed again with CG wash and gloss to leave a little protection.

Hoping for better weather in Sunday to finish the paint!

Sunday arrives and its drizzling, so I get onto a few niggly bits. Callipers were painted black, though they might be a bit too subtle!










New air intakes (they were missing)










Then the sun came out. So after a wash and rinse, I gave the car a going over with a black 3M pad and Menz Final Finish. IPA wipe, then 2 coats of BOS…

Afters


















































































Interior now










Drivers seat bolster that was covered in paint














































Engine










Got the car back from the bumper being painted, and it was lowered 
yesterday, so I took it down to the beach for some more!









































































Pretty much finished now, still waiting for the VW centre caps and on the lookout for a new drivers seat. Also the wax'll get stripped in a month or so when I can give the bumper a tart up (wasn't baked) and Zaino will get applied - it'll probably show the fleck more

Thanks for looking!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great turnaround, superb collection of pics too, nice one :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Absolutely cracking job there!


----------



## AlfaCharlie (Nov 27, 2007)

Cracking job, looks so much better and you've certainly added some value even without the mods.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work and an excellent turn around!


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Fantasic turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent turn around there mate:thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fantastic work mate!

That interior was harsh!!

Good to see a mkiv looking at it's best :thumb:


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

excellent write up on a really nice car mate


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

Fantastic! The one thing I do when I've bought a car locally is to go back to the previous owner after a detail like that and ask if they want to buy the car back at a higher price. Some people cannot believe that it is the same car they sold you last week!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent work, looks miles better :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great work 

What a difference, especially on that manky interior.

BOS giving a great shine


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, i love these threads..good work,

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Cracking turnaround now sell it and double ya money


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

An incredible amount of work has gone into that, you should be really chuffed with yourself, I would never even think of taking on a project like that!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent work - it was a real dog when you got it !!

Nice one!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Lovely little project ! :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great transformation


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, well I was reading this thread and I was getting towards the end of the 'before shots' and I was thinking ...'This is gonna be one heck of a turnaround!'...and it was!!

Good job, if your driving down the street one day and hear a loud thud dont worry it will most likely be the old owners' jaw hitting the floor after he see's you drive past!:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely transformation.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's a new car!! :doublesho

Awesome transformation bud!! :thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

That is a million times better than it was. Hard work but well worth it.

I must admit the colour looked rubbish but all cleaned up it looks pretty classy!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work mate you tidied that right up


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Cheers everyone - my Mrs wants to ditch her 07 plate car for it, she reckons its a bit more her (a bit dirty, but cleans up ok!)



Stew said:


> I must admit the colour looked rubbish but all cleaned up it looks pretty classy!


that's the only thing I didn't like about it, but it's growing on me. besides, every other one around here is silver or black....


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks superb! It must be worth twice what it was.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me asking what did you pay for the golf? reg/year? Was it from a trader or private


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i do mind 

pm


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Frothey said:


> i do mind
> 
> pm


Pm coming your way


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Wahey, well done mate, that was some detail!


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

How heavy did you find the RS6 replicas!!

Mine weigh a tonne!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

mine were lighter than the origional ones.... didn't really think about it though!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

A lot of hard work has gone into your car, good job...


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning job :thumb:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

when I see great work like this I want to see the reaction of the previous owner - with a little hard work (not including mods) you probably doubled the value of this car....Good job bud.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turnaround amazeing what a lot of hard work can do:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, you've really improved the car.:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

cracking job


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Piratez said:


> Stunning job :thumb:


holy thread revivals batman!


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, great turnaround! Looking right now.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

That is excellent work!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Superb job what a dog it was before . :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice effort there and a really good turnaround, well done


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice rescue there, Well Done fella.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow excellent work! That car looked like quite the pig before you started!


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

The expression "fecking jeebus" springs to mind.

Great work !

Al Fresco


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks guys.... still can't get the missus out of it though! its wearing the Z now (apart from half of the bonnet)


Eshrules - Kablammmo!


----------

